
Hacky for Mac - CWIZO
http://www.hackyapp.com/
======
filmgirlcw
Edit: App is back up now. Love the design, agree with others that a Reeder-
style preview would be awesome, but even without it's great.

Love the concept -- just bought the app and it's just a blank window. I assume
the server you're using to serve the news feed is down.

Might want to fix that before charging $3 for an app, just a tip.

------
thebigkick
Wish it had Readability. HackerNode for iPhone finally came full circle -for
me at least- with Readability support in their latest update.

Although, I'm not sure how much I'd use this since I mainly read HN in the
browser. Beautiful app though.

------
DenCitronen
Great stuff. Some kind of in-app view of links (think Reeder), and upvote, and
it's my new go-to-app for Hacker News.

------
kennu
Does it have Google Reader integration for read/unread tracking? I read HN on
many different devices.

------
lardissone
Would love Pocket integration, and native Twitter/Facebook sharing.

~~~
lardissone
Also:

-Display URL in each post (at least domain name)

-Easy way to mark as read each item (example: if you highlight item, it should be marked as read)

-Vim keyboard navigation (hjkl)

-Menubar icon with unread count (optional)

-Preferences panel with options like: refresh period, mute specific words, etc

------
jogloran
Nice idea, embedding the actual HN feed in the 'screenshot'.

------
Shubzinator
Looks great! Shame I don't have a Mac...just yet.

